# Bringing out the fullbodies this weekend?



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Seeing that early goose season is opening on Saturday I was wondering if you guys are going to bring out the FFD, DSD or other cake-eater full bodies.

The reason why I ask this is because I think the geese will become educated sooner when we throw out our best deeks on the opening weekend or season. Should we only put out our shells or other less perfect deeks so that the geese dont wise up so fast after seeing our best deeks right away?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I ran 10 doz foots all last august, and plan to do it again this weekend.

I will break out the 10 doz DSD's later on in the migration when they get used to everyones averys.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I don't think it much matters as they wise up fast after getting shot at either way...

Thats why you gotta kill the entire family group, as the survivors go & blab to any any other birds who will listen...


----------



## Hoppsa (Mar 26, 2009)

The idea of running a small spread of decoys that don't look as good is an ok thought. However the problem is that you don't know what the guy down the road is going to run. If you hunt an area that is not preasured and your hunting the same geese it makes sense. If your hunting a presured area you got to do what it takes to kill them. We usually run a big spread of big foots and make them think they are late to the feed.


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

Your dang right Im bringing the DSD's out! I didnt pay all that money to wait till late season.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

You could set out home made black and whites and kill geese this weekend. About 50 % of them have only been alive for 4 or 5 months.


----------



## Hoppsa (Mar 26, 2009)

You can always mix in black and whites and kill geese IMO.


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

CuppedAndComitted said:


> Your dang right Im bringing the DSD's out! I didnt pay all that money to wait till late season.


Exactly!


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Yes My group will be setting out all the fullbodys this early season. Like others said We paid all that money for them why not use them as much as possible. Besides not to many geese should get away when they basically land in the decoys before we yell take em. I know a guy wouldnt need to use alot because alot of the birds havent even seen decoys yet being only a couple months old, but i just like the look of a sweet spread no matter what time of year.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Throw everything at them when you can. I have never seen to many decoys work against someone.


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

shooteminthelips said:


> Throw everything at them when you can. I have never seen to many decoys work against someone.


I have seen it before based on the field. Lets say a field is being used by 50 birds for a week and you show up with 200coys its unrealistic.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I've had better luck running smaller spreads in the early season. I've done the 10-12 doz spread and I've had better results over 4-5 doz the past few years.

Back when there used to be A LOT of geese we'd use bigger spreads. Nowadays when a feed of 150 is extremely legit, and there aren't any traffic birds in the area, I don't see the point in putting out nearly as many decoys as what was in the field the evening before.

After spending a couple days of scouting I'm amazed at how few geese there are compared to when the early season began statewide in 2000. There's still plenty of oppurtunities to be had...but between early season hunting and depredation permits the state has been very effective in reducing numbers.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We plan to deploy our cakeeaters, although not many will be needed.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Myles J Flaten said:


> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> > Throw everything at them when you can. I have never seen to many decoys work against someone.
> ...


I have seen this idea backfire several times. Match what is there. Dont throw out 100 dz dekes because you can.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

100 dozen decoys is a far cry from throwing 10 dozen decoys wouldnt you say? Not many of us hunt feild with just 60 geese in them. I make a spread look like a party no matter what. Geese cant count, but have you ever watched geese short stop a field they were intented to go to? because every goose in the county wants to be in that field for some reason?

I am always about numbers. Now if I was hunting by myself I would throw everything at them. Bt if I got 3 to 4 guys with I will. You have a better shot at traffic birds this way too. You never know what a hunt will bring. And would rather go in over decoyed then under.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

shooteminthelips said:


> 100 dozen decoys is a far cry from throwing 10 dozen decoys wouldnt you say? Not many of us hunt feild with just 60 geese in them. I make a spread look like a party no matter what. Geese cant count, but have you ever watched geese short stop a field they were intented to go to? because every goose in the county wants to be in that field for some reason?
> 
> I am always about numbers. Now if I was hunting by myself I would throw everything at them. Bt if I got 3 to 4 guys with I will. You have a better shot at traffic birds this way too. You never know what a hunt will bring. And would rather go in over decoyed then under.


I wish I could be on your pro-staff. I usually set out 3 maybe 4 dozen tops. But I guess if you need that many dekes out to be a "dedicated" hunter, all the power to you guys.


----------



## Double Cluck (Feb 19, 2008)

shooteminthelips said:


> And would rather go in over decoyed then under.


Agreed.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

You should be on our pro staff you might kill a few every year. And maybe even learn a thing or two! :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Everybody knows "dedicated" goose shooters use a minimum of 140.3 decoys. :roll:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes but the over achievers use 150 on the nuts! That is the magic number.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> Now if I was hunting by myself I would throw everything at them. Bt if I got 3 to 4 guys with I will.


Read carefully (first line). Want to make any changes?


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 22, 2009)

We will be throwing out the Dakotas as usual! Good luck to everyone have a safe opener and Fold Em Up!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

shooteminthelips said:


> You should be on our pro staff you might kill a few every year. And maybe even learn a thing or two! :beer:


No thanks, I thought about it and I just think I am not DEDICATED enought to carry the title PRO-STAFF. I hope guys had some good shooting last weekend. I found some birds but I wasnt about to carry 3 dz dekes 500 yds for 5 birds, and then get ****** on all day. :beer:


----------

